
Marquee HTML Element - zachsherman
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/marquee
======
yyyk
There isn't a good argument for considering marquee deprecated anymore. Not
when a <toast> element is being considered[0]. So I'd use it whenever I want a
marquee.

After all, <marquee> and <toast> are both shorthands for stuff that could be
implemented in CSS/JS - except marquee is well supported, well specified, and
more semantically different than other elements compared to <toast> (which is
pretty similar to <dialog> and arguably <output>[1]).

[0] [https://github.com/jackbsteinberg/std-
toast](https://github.com/jackbsteinberg/std-toast)

[1] [https://www.scottohara.me/blog/2019/07/10/the-output-
element...](https://www.scottohara.me/blog/2019/07/10/the-output-element.html)

~~~
crazygringo
Except that I haven't seen a marquee used on a web page anywhere in years.
Except in incredibly specific contexts (like a long title in a music player
app), it's generally considered bad UX design.

Whereas toasts are everywhere, a common, useful, established and recommended
UX design pattern. So it's a genuine convenience to developers for browsers to
provide it, in the same way browsers provide buttons, combo boxes, and date
pickers. (Even though all of those also can be, and sometimes are, implemented
in JS.)

The "good argument" to me boils down to use and convenience, and removing
cruft.

~~~
yyyk
Well, a marquee (not necessarily the HTML element per se but the design
element) is often used on news sites/forums, at least amongst those I visit
currently - it's used there as a news ticker.

I could go on and argue that it's far more common than a toast (which I barely
see at all. Than again I don't like PWAs and try to avoid browsing from mobile
when I can). But the sites I visit are not remotely representative at all, so
I could well be wrong. I guess the sites you visit are also not remotely
representative.

IMHO, The fact that <marquee> was added and supported for so long (despite
'deprecation') is the best indication there's some demand for it, a better
indicator than our browsing habits. Marquee is definitely more distinctive
than <toast> is from other elements and better supported. So IMHO there's a
much better case for including it compared to <toast>.

P.S. The browser provided date pickers are so poorly designed and inconsistent
I wish they didn't provide them at all. It's something I always override when
I have time to do it.

------
geofft
In Safari, "This text will bounce" (two marquees in orthogonal directions,
both with behavior="alternate") only moves left-to-right - it seems the inner
marquee cancels the outer one. In Chrome it moves diagonally and bounces in
both directions like an old-school screen saver.

The article doesn't clarify whether this is intended behavior, should it?

~~~
pcr910303
> In Safari, "This text will bounce" (two marquees in orthogonal directions,
> both with behavior="alternate") only moves left-to-right

Well, not for me, at least. Currently using Safari 12.1. Maybe you're using
the Catalina beta with a higher Safari version?

~~~
geofft
I'm on 12.1.2 on Mojave. Weird!

------
qiqitori
Used <marquee> just a couple weeks ago to simulate a scrolling text
screensaver for use as a video backdrop.

Actually used the linked page as a reference and laughed a bit at the
"truespeed" attribute.

~~~
keanebean86
I use it when testing for XSS. It shows me where the dirty text is being added
to the page and it can be very amusing when nested.

~~~
ramigb
That's an interesting use indeed, do you have any examples?

------
flixic
Still works on iOS 13. It’s quite reassuring that after all the posturing
about obsolescence and depreciations it’s still there.

~~~
tantalor
Deprecation, not depreciation

~~~
nocman
Well, I guess one could make the argument that "<marquee>" isn't as valuable
as it used to be. But, of course, you could also make the argument that it has
the same low value that it always had. :-D

Either way I'm sure "all the posturing" was actually about deprecation.

------
vnglst
Fun fact: it works for everything inside a <marquee> tag, you can do this for
your entire website in one go!

------
Sniffnoy
I remember when <marquee> was considered something like IE's answer to the
<blink> tag. I'd like to see an article about the origin of the <marquee> tag,
much like that one about the origin of the <blink>tag[0] that you see going
around now and then.

[0][http://www.montulli.org/theoriginofthe%3Cblink%3Etag](http://www.montulli.org/theoriginofthe%3Cblink%3Etag)

~~~
tschwimmer
Interestingly, it seems the blink tag is now totally unsupported in modern
browsers, whereas marquee seems to generally work.

------
kfalencik
DVD screensaver bounce using two marquee elements.
[https://codepen.io/kfalencik/pen/bXYMbr](https://codepen.io/kfalencik/pen/bXYMbr)

------
mkoryak
I recently used some marque elements for taking up space.

One thing I really liked about them was the 'truespeed' attribute.

I mean, name a cool sounding attribute that you use every day.. you can't.

------
dandigangi
One of those legacy features you always get a kick out of looking back. I
could see some cases where you could use that still though!

------
zachsherman
For all the haters out there I'm replacing every text tag on with this from
here on out

